# Fluval Spec V (Plants dying?)



## Dragonjr340 (Dec 15, 2016)

I believe this is the right forum? 
I recently purchase the Fluval Spec V for my new betta!!! 
I want to start growing plants in my tank; so added: 2 anubias nana, 1 windelov java fern. I am new to this, so I research many forums and heard these plants are the easiest to start off with.

My tank is in the cycling process (used TSS+), but I am keeping a eye on the water levels. The current water levels are : 
PH- 7.8 ( I know its high) 
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20 

If anyone have any advice, I would greatly appreciate it!!!!!!!! I really want to be able to grow more plants!!! 

Here are pictures of the Tank:


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like you have the old model of Spec V, their light isn't the right spectrum for live plants (from what I hear at least). The light in their newer models are fine. You could try dosing ferts, although I'm not sure if that'll do much for Anubias or Java Fern. If I may, I have a recommendation.

A Finnex Stingray cliplight will fit that tank, and an eBay seller has them incredibly cheap, if you're interested. They're only $25 compared to the usual $40+. These lights are very good for low light plants, they grow like weeds. My Spec V is planted, but I kept the stock light. My pH is the same as yours and I haven't had any real problems since switching to a Stingray for my other planted tanks. 
Finnex StingRay LED Clip Mulitcolored Light for Aquarium Refugium, Coral, Plants | eBay

Here's my Spec V so far, it has Anacharis, Moneywort, Amazon Swords, some Ricca floating around in there, a bit of Dwarf Water Lettuce (an excellent floater btw), and two other kinds of plants I forget the name of.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe they were emersed grown? Emersed leaves could die when they are submerged...


----------

